# Do you let friends borrow your boat?



## dwalker (Jul 17, 2010)

I had a friend (employee) ask is he could use my boat this weekend. I do not have an expensive boat, and it is fully insured, but I am not comfortable with the liability of someone using my boat and causing damage to the boat, others property, or himself or people on the boat.

I already know my answer, but just curious if any of you let friends use your boat?

I jokingly said a while ago to him that the boat would have to come back with a full tank and anything that broke or was damaged he would have to pay for including any engine malfunctions. 

But, in reality I am not comfortable with letting someone else captain my boat.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

H...E....L....L no....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

The only people I would trust with my boat would be my 2 team mates. They both have boats and they know how I am with mine.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

ha, no way! Not even my dad!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

come on guys, you dont have any friends you would let use you boats? i have a few that all they would have to do is ask as i told them if they ever wanted to, to just ask. i know they would treat it like i would. now,would i even ask to use their boat? NOPE, tooooo big for me to handle. i'll stay to my jonboats


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Truth is I wouldn't borrow anybody's anything,*

and I sure would not lend them my boat! That's probably one of the fastest ways to lose a friend. You would think you would lose him, as a friend for not loaning him your boat, but he will get over it, but you won't get over it if he doesn't bring the boat back with "a full tank and anything that broke or was damaged he would have to pay for including any engine malfunctions". All of the time being mad at yourself for being so stupid, but holding it against him. My $.02 I'm glad it's your decision and not mine!



dwalker said:


> I had a friend (employee) ask is he could use my boat this weekend. I do not have an expensive boat, and it is fully insured, but I am not comfortable with the liability of someone using my boat and causing damage to the boat, others property, or himself or people on the boat.
> 
> I already know my answer, but just curious if any of you let friends use your boat?
> 
> ...


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

nope, nothing to joke about. Especially if I owned a boat.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

there is a difference between a friend and a employee you do know. if you think this person would just run your boat into the ground, hes not a friend. sounds like he may not be able to run a boat on his own in your mind.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's like getting a call from a friend that says, "Hey buddy...my wife's been out of town for almost 2 weeks now and I'm starving, can I borrow yours?" :biggrin:

Had a dear friend ask to borrow my Mowdy back in the early eighties for a week long trip to Mansfield. Broke my heart to tell him the fuel pump was out on it! Best decision I ever made...he bought a brand new Shallowsport and we wore it out! 

RIP Joe Kroll!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I have had friends offer theirs up to me, they trust me and know i would treat it like my own. These are nice 40k bay boats. I always say thanks for the offer. Too much of a worry body when it comes to that stuff. Don't want to loose a good friend cause of something that might happen. Been threw that with trucks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

no .


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Any of my normal crew I would let them use my boat anytime they asked. But that is the reason they are my normal crew. They know my boat as good as I do.

Some employee or friend that has not fished with me often, then no. I have to spend time on the water with someone before they could be trusted. Not that I am worried about them tearing anything up on the boat, as I tear up most everything myself. More worried about them getting out and hurting themselves or someone else.


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

You said it was an employee? I know how id treat my bosses boat if I ever got my hands on it....:biggrin:


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

My buddies can have anything I own. I've got a select few friends who can run a boat responsibly and they are welcome to my boat any time. Thats why I've got good boat insurance. Besides, I'll make it up.....


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

A friend of mine loaned his buddy his boat. The buddy found the battery was dead so he gave it a jump with his car and let it idle in the driveway to recharge the battery. He didn't know outboards were water cooled engines.....

NOPE


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, but a select few FRIENDS. Just so happens, I let a buddy of mine borrow my duck hunting tunnel hull to go duck hunting AFTER I had noticed a small oil drip from the lower unit and just plain forgot about it. 
Well, they took it Tue first day, and no problem. The second, they got to ramp and one fired it up real quick out of the water, and he said I quote " for some reason I just reached over and put it in gear" . Well, when he did, they heard gears grinding and shut it down.

Found out the rear seal had went bad ( from age) .
Well these two a holes basically stole my boat, took it to a mechanic, and brought it back with a new seal and something else replaced. And wouldn't let me chip in or even know where it was.
The nerve of some people:cheers:

One lurks here but has yet to join, so if he reads this, Chris, of course its always yours too. Anytime


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, no cheet..



Harbormaster said:


> That's like getting a call from a friend that says, "Hey buddy...my wife's been out of town for almost 2 weeks now and I'm starving, can I borrow yours?" :biggrin:
> 
> Had a dear friend ask to borrow my Mowdy back in the early eighties for a week long trip to Mansfield. Broke my heart to tell him the fuel pump was out on it! Best decision I ever made...he bought a brand new Shallowsport and we wore it out!
> 
> RIP Joe Kroll!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

pm top waterblowup, he lost a life long friend over this. if you do lend it out, lay out some ground rules. me, i don't lend out mine.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

my boat doesn't go anywhere unless my big arse is in it. i let my brother drive the truck that pulls it to the ramp and he can even drive the boat, but like i said the boat aint leaving the shed unless i'm with it.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I borrow a freinds 36 contender all the time!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll let some of my friends use my boat with no worries. Last year coachlaw used it for a couple of weeks while his was down. Came back as good as new.

Before you get any idears Harbormaster, my boat is a goat-free zone!  :cheers:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll let some of my friends use my boat with no worries. Last year coachlaw used it for a couple of weeks while his was down. Came back as good as new.
> 
> Before you get any idears Harbormaster, my boat is a goat-free zone!  :cheers:


I understand bubba...you're knot alone...lot's of you wannabe cattle barons prefer heifers! Seriously strange noise to those that have been awoken to hear the cry of a heifer in distress at 0330! :biggrin:


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

There's only 2 guys I would let use my boat, they are actually my cousins. I have an old mako and cringe every time I hear even a rod but hit the floor. Careless-ness doesn't bode well with me. I would definitely not let anyone use it unlese I could use theirs.


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

A friend NO. Maybe I would loan my dog or truck not the boat.
I do let my son and my SIL use my bay boat. They know how anal I am about it.

My company participates in a crappie tournament every year. Most of the employees do not own a boat. So, the company bought a pretty well used but usable 22' pontoon boat for the employess to use at the tournament or other times within quidelines.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*no way...*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yes


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Yes


PM sent


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

A select few yes.

A very select few.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Back in the day I was storing my marsh rig at my buddies moms house in LA. I would come in town on my off days and we would hit the marsh. On my last graveyard shift I called to let him know I'd be back in town the next day and I would show him the ropes of how to run the marsh properly so he could use the boat while I wasn't in town. His response went like this "yea uh we took the boat out a few days ago to that spot that we fished last time and tore them up". "We didn't have any problems except while on the way back to the launch I started to smell something burning so I shut off the motor and pulled the cowling". "All it ended up being was the tubing going from the top of the motor to the pisser had melted". "Just to be on the safe side we had someone tow us in". 

It was years before I got another rig so the long answer is He!! no!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Like others have said, I've got a select few friends that I loan my boat out to. They've all been with me plenty of times and I know where to find em if they mess something up.lol Plus no more than I get to go anymore I like to have it ran more often not just on the muffs.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Ding, ding, ding !



iridered2003 said:


> there is a difference between a friend and a employee you do know.


I got maybe ... 5 good friends ... and I like it that way.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

No friends = No problems. :brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, I let a select few enjoy my boat anytime they want.

Rob


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

The very VERY FEW people that I would ever let use my boat already have a boat. It would be a very specific instance when they would ever even ask if they could use my boat. I have two boats, one 26 foot cruiser/party boat, and my fishing boat. I NEVER let anyone borrow my cruiser. And I can only think of less than 5 people that I would ever lend my bay boat to. Boats are not toys, they can be as dangerous as they are fun, especially in the hands of the wrong person.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I have two buds that I will loan my boat to,but thats it.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I got a couple of people I would loan my boat to-- but just a couple. they would both bring it back better than I gave it to them.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I only ask to borrow Cool Hands boat. We are cool like that.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

over at a neighbors house drinking beer in his garage one day when the guy from next door came over and asked him to borrow his boat.
"Joe" says sure. what time are you bringing your wife over? the "asker" throws a fit and asks *** he means by that. "joe" says, you wanna borrow one of my most prized possessions, and if youre gonna be in mine, im gonna be in yours.
i almost had to break up a fight. but i thought it was funny.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Not much different than letting them borrow money. Would not let cash nor a boat come between a friendship. The only defect on my boat WILL be caused by me.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

NOT NO BUT HECK NO......so dont ask


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

NewbieFisher said:


> over at a neighbors house drinking beer in his garage one day when the guy from next door came over and asked him to borrow his boat.
> "Joe" says sure. what time are you bringing your wife over? the "asker" throws a fit and asks *** he means by that. "joe" says, you wanna borrow one of my most prized possessions, and if youre gonna be in mine, im gonna be in yours.
> i almost had to break up a fight. but i thought it was funny.


That was my post...I just cleaned it up! :biggrin:

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3454239&postcount=9


----------



## CUATTHEBAR (Apr 22, 2011)

I have Great friends and want to keep it that way, NO I wouldn't let them use my boat.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I let my son and his buds, real good friends, and my Pops!!!! A couple of guys here I'd let,,, not you Gilbert!




A co-worker semi friend because I have to see him everyday,, NO!


But,, I wouldn't borrow one from anyone,, I hate borrowing anything from people,, it always breaks on me!!! eerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

I let my dad use my boat and have a couple of friends that I would let but that is it.

Requirements:
1) Lots of experience on my boat and the bay system
2) Break it you buy it agreement
3) Full of gas when finished
4) Washed down head to toe
5) 2 hour max trailering distance


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Nope. One captain on my boat and that would be me. No one need even think of asking.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a few friends that i would be ok with loaning my boat to. I dont see a reason why they would. I would not borrow anyone elses boat again either.

You know if something is going to go wrong it will happen when you borrow it. or loan it out.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> That was my post...I just cleaned it up! :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3454239&postcount=9


sorry, i dont speak or understand goat.
are you really 89?


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a very good guide friend that has been using my boat while his is in the shop for repairs, I haven't been able to use it anyway since I had shoulder surgery and I know he takes very good care of his stuff he just had some bad luck with a lower unit on his evinrude and it's taken some time for the shop to get it fixed


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Short answer; not a good idea. Especially not Gilbert.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Heck no!


----------



## nbell (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been in the business 30 years . I have seen best friends part ways several times and they were partners in the boat . If you dont mind having the boat checked out before you use it again (some people are that way) go with it . Major repairs are on you . I do minor quick repairs at no cost all the time because if you own a boat i'm going to get your big repair eventually .


----------



## Bloodstain (Nov 20, 2009)

I heard the best quote from tony genkins... " the 2 things i dont let anyone borrow is my wife and my boat... dont want a rod thrown through either one " LOVE IT


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Last year a co-worker got transferred overseas and leased out his house while gone. He asked me if I would store his trailered boat on my back 40 while he was gone and said I could use it anytime I wanted. I never took it out since I had my own boat which I liked better. 

His college-age son came over numerous times with buddies and took out his dad's boat. On one trip, they ran up on an oyster reef and scuffed up the hull. In the process of getting off, ran WOT in reverse and filled the back of the boat and the water intakes with sand, mud, shell, etc. But, they made it back to the ramp with the alarm screaming, trailered the boat back to my place and left it.

About a month later, dad comes home for a few weeks and wants to take his boat out. After he hitched it to his pickup, he pulled off the cover and saw the carnage and immediately strated banging on my back door. Acted like I had f'd up his rig! I explained that his son took it out and brought it back, covered it and left several times, but I hadn't taken it out at all! He called his son on the cell right then and his worthless kid said he NEVER took it out because I wouldn't let him have access to it!!!!!

Needless to say, we don't speak anymore and I keep my eye out for his boy, whose old enough for an *** whippin'.

"Neither a borrower nor lender be." - Bill Shakespeare


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Easy to answer ...*

NO ONE CAN USE MY BOAT! NO ... NO .... NO ... (THAT'S THE ANSWER)


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i don't have any friends.......


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

I know my friends ... I would never loan them my boat.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

No way


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*nbell, please excuse my being confused,*

but please explain your reference to "having the boat checked out before you use it again". Thanks in advance.


nbell said:


> I've been in the business 30 years . I have seen best friends part ways several times and they were partners in the boat . If you dont mind having the boat checked out before you use it again (some people are that way) go with it . Major repairs are on you . I do minor quick repairs at no cost all the time because if you own a boat i'm going to get your big repair eventually .


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

Never borrow a mans boat or motorcycle


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

BS..... I coming over to borrow that new 24 Haynie this week.



Redfishr said:


> NOT NO BUT HECK NO......so dont ask


----------



## myronja (Feb 26, 2011)

i would let a friend borrow my alum. bay boat anytime if they needed it but i will never ever let anyone borrow or drive my airboat sink the bay boat but not my airboat.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> NOT NO BUT HECK NO......so dont ask


Just take me fishing RR, hell you can blinfold me until we get there. hahahaha


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*loaning your boat*

Not a problem with only a select few.

Gater


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> BS..... I coming over to borrow that new 24 Haynie this week.


Good luck with that.....


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

just depends who it is. If they know boats, then yes. If it's just a friend that wants to borrow a boat, then no. 

I borrow boats too, and have let certain people borrow mine.... it's just a boat, it's not a space shuttle.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Two things a true friend will never ask to borrow; your boat and your wife.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Borrow boat*

My neighbor is a Viet Vet with a bay stealth 16',hes not so mobile anymore and anytime I want to use the boat its mine, 
He knows when the boats returned its cleaner than when it left ,tank full with a dose of startron ,and some fillets for him,what could be better than that?
the rest of ya are too hung up on things in life that really dont matter when it all comes down to the end of it all


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Congratulations surfdad,*

for being a responsible and appreciative person. You are one of few and your friend is a lucky man! BTW, tell your friend thank you for his service to our country.:cheers: Semper Fi


surfdad_96712 said:


> My neighbor is a Viet Vet with a bay stealth 16',hes not so mobile anymore and anytime I want to use the boat its mine,
> He knows when the boats returned its cleaner than when it left ,tank full with a dose of startron ,and some fillets for him,what could be better than that?
> the rest of ya are too hung up on things in life that really dont matter when it all comes down to the end of it all


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

the funny thing is, the friends i would let borrow the boat would never ask.

my main fishing partner also has a boat and offers it to me all the time, but i would never ask to take it out without him.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

All of my friends who I would trust with my boat have their own boats. That said, I guess if one of them was in a spot were he couldn't use his I'd consider it.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I have three sons who can use it anytime (one is co-owner)... but it is rare that one
of them would go and leave Dad behind...
Other than that... NO!!


----------



## RobVan (Mar 28, 2007)

Does letting your wife use your boat without you count? As long as I know who is with her.....


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

We have a combination lock on our stall "just in case". Last summer a friend of our was in POC with some guys from out of town. He called me as he idled back in with a shot lower unit. After he told me what was going on and before he asked I told him to go get ours. For certain people who know what they are doing I wouldn't hesitate. In fact, I'll bet he was easier on her than we ever are just because it ain't his. It's insured and if we aren't using it someone might as well.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Dad and brother ----> Yes, anytime they want it also... 

Anyone else, I don't think so...


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I used to, but not any more...


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes I do, BUT I will only lend it to people that I know can run a boat, and those people just happen to be upstanding guys who would definatley make any damages right. I also know that when the boat comes back, it will have more gas than when it left and they will clean it better than I would.

I return the favor when I borrow as well.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

If you do, the story will never end!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

We lend out our boats all the time. But then again, it often leads to boat sales. And I know where I can get it fixed pretty reasonably too


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> We lend out our boats all the time. But then again, it often leads to boat sales. And I know where I can get it fixed pretty reasonably too


I'm looking to borrow a 27' catamaran style boat sometime in July after a cool north breeze... do yall have anything to lend that fits that description?


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a brother-inlaw call one night and said "Hey I'm gonna stop by in the morning to pick up your boat we want to go fishing" THEN I SAID...."You got the wrong number" hung up and unplugged the phone.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

TooShallow said:


> Two things a true friend will never ask to borrow; your boat and your wife.


Shoot man! Take the wife!!! Just don't touch my boat.


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

I would share anything with my Son, including my "boat" but he also has been driving ski boats since he was 8 and fishing boats for the past 10 years, after outgrowing the skiing. And then there's only one friend that I know of and he has owned 19' to 65' and very meticulous about his toys. But would I borrow someones boat, the answer is absolutely no. First, I would not have the nerve to ask to borrow someone else's boat. And I have no doubt that I would be very careful and everything would be just fine, but you never know when something might happen out of your control.
When doing the water skiing thing when the kids were growing up, we had 3 new MasterCrafts in a matter of six weeks. 

First one, I get a call from my Son, saying Dad, the "Boat Sunk" The Ballace Pump hose that fills tanks in the boat for wakeboarding came off and then someone bumped the pump switch. Overnight the pump just kept on pumping until the engine was submerged. MasterCraft gave us a new boat. Couldn't believe it.

Then it's the 4th of July weekend and my son and buddies are sitting in San Bernard River. Here comes a boat going about 45 mph and T bones them. After hitting the side of our boat, the boat then hit the tow bar that goes over the boat. If it had not glanced off of that tow bar it would have been tragic. Then the guy just keeps on going. My son's friend called his wife and told her to get to the boat ramp and see if anyone looking suspicious, maybe a little raddled is pulling their boat out. Sure enough someone with blood all over their face is pulling their boat out. She got the TX numbers. It was obvious the guy was drunk. By the time the Police investigated he had the boat in his garage. Admitted hitting something but wasn't sure what it was. Ha-what a joke that was. Police didn't do anything and his insurance agreed to pay for a new boat. So we got MasterCraft number 3. Pretty Crazy.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

no. next question.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd let my brother in law take it if he wanted, he offers his offshore rig to me all the time. Both are fully insured


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

My mechanic is the only one who I'll lend it to. As long as he continues to fix any problems I might have without charging for labor, he can use it whenever I'm not. Of course we've known each other for awhile too.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I've let my son-in-law borrow my boat but he's my fishing bud.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

nope


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

About a month after I bought my boat I found out a friend, who I had fished Rockport with many times, was going to have to postpone a trip with two physically challenged kids because his boat was in the shop getting a seal replaced in the lower unit. He didn't tell me, nor did he ask to borrow my boat but I called him and insisted he use mine so he wouldn't have to cancel on the kids. Boat came back in same shape it left in.

6 months after I bought it I let the anchor rope slip under the trolling motor while anchored. It pulled the bracket right out of the deck. The day after I picked it up from the shop I let my dad take it out not thinking about the fact he only has sight in one eye and because of it has no depth perception... long story short he ran the bow under a dock and ripped the trolling motor right out of the deck again.

Looking back would I loan it to either of them again? Without hesitation. Because I know they both have much more experience than I do but accidents can happen to anyone. That's why it's insured.

Now, if a friend I wasn't sure had a lot or experience wanted to borrow it, I would not let them. I could care less if the wreck or sink it, it can be replaced; I would never forgive myself if they injured theirself or someone else though.


----------



## golfgooroo (May 27, 2009)

My short answer is NEVER. My wife's differs a little even though she paid for it as well. I've lent out the tractor before with no regrets b/c the tractor is almost bullettproof. All of us know how quickly it can go wrong in a boat. If someone is going to wreck my boat, it WILL be me and noone else. As others have said, be mad at me because i wouldn't let you vs when you bring it back busted up and we have words.


----------

